# DreamChii Snoozer Bowl



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

here's a new product in the DreamChii bed line  i was finally able to make it! this one i made to surprise KC's Breeder yesterday. i forgot the sizing of it but i have a pic of dexter in it to relate

all finished and cute looking








closeup of the new font embroidery program i got! its soooo much fun to use








here's a pic of Oscar and Poohbear enjoyin their new bed









im sorry the pics are big...FB changed the sizing of how the pics come out now...:foxes15:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very Cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Huly said:


> Very Cute!


thanks huly!!! :daisy:


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

That looks so comfortable. Great job!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Sooooo cute!


----------

